# Freehand: - absoluter Anfänger - Sonnenstrahl?



## Wuslon (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi Ihr Lieben!

Also ich hab ein (für Euch warscheinlich lächerliches) Problem, aber zu meiner Verteidigung: ich hab erst ganz wenig mit FreeHand gemacht und da wir leider einen ziemlich unfähigen Dozenten haben..... ich find einfach nicht das was ich brauch.

Problem: Wir sollen ein Logo erstellen, und ich hab mir in den Kopf gesetzt, dass ich eine Art Sonne haben will mit Spirale (das krieg ich noch hin )) und natürlich Sonnenstrahlen außen rum. ABER ICH KRIEG DIE DINGER NICHT SO HIN DASS SIE PASSEN!

Ich hätte einfach gerne eine leichte Welle, die am Anfang dicker ist und zum Schluß ausläuft, wie Strahlen eben so sind, und farbig soll sie auch sein. Und evtl. noch einen andersfarbigen Schatten dazu.

Pinsel: läuft zwar aus, aber am Anfang und am Ende, und außerdem krieg ich den Strich nicht farbig
Alles andere das ich probiert hab geht noch weniger.....

Bitte bitte helft mir, in der FreeHand-Hilfe finde ich nämlich auch nicht wirklich was Hilfreiches!

Ich danke jedem schon mal dafür, sich kurz für mich Zeit genommen zu haben.

Wuslon


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Oktober 2004)

Spontan würde ich den Kalligrafiestrich empfehlen, den du bei "freihand" findest, den kannst du dann nachträglich füllen.

Beispiel:


----------



## Wuslon (1. November 2004)

Danke für Deinen Vorschlag. Aber leider krieg ichs damit auch nicht so hin wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Ich werds jetzt wohl doch in Photoshop machen, da kenn ich mich auch besser aus ;-)

LG


----------



## hexe (21. November 2004)

Ich habe eine lösung für FreeHand gefunden.
Mach einfach dei Starhlenform mit dem Pfadwerkzeug (geschlossen) und lege einen etwas dunkleren geschlossenen Pfad darüber.
Dann beide markieren und mit <strg>+ <shift> + <B> dann mischen. Die einzelnen Mischungsstufen kannst du im Inspektor einstrellen, dann wirkt die Mischung besser.


Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------

